# Is Clark Kellogg annoying anyone else?



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

It seems like all he's done since Sunday is ***** about the MVC getting four bids. I wish he would get over it and shut the **** up all ready.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Anima, the MVC is going to win at least 3 first round games this year. I feel bad for my Bradley Braves, but I like every other matchup.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I am always sick of Kellogg... I always know if he predicts one thing.. the other will happen. He is pretty much the worst analyst in sports.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

His predictions were bang on in 2003.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

JuniorNoboa said:


> His predictions were bang on in 2003.


okay with the exception of 2003 

He just gets under my skin for some reason.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Bill Raftery should somehow do every game :laugh:

Billy Packer, on the other hand, should not do any games.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

They should do some research and see if they can resurrect Al McGuire from the dead.He was a real character who added something to the game.All Packer does is spew hatred on every living thing on the planet.I guess he must be bitter about it not being 1954 or whenever the hell he was supposed to be a great player.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Anima said:


> It seems like all he's done since Sunday is ***** about the MVC getting four bids. I wish he would get over it and shut the **** up all ready.



i dont have as much of a problem with what he says, he's just annoying to listen to, has been for years.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Nantz and Packer change their tone


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Raftery is the worst with tht fast talk thing he does towards the end of his sentences. UGH!


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Jsimo12 said:


> Raftery is the worst with tht fast talk thing he does towards the end of his sentences. UGH!


Bill Raftery is the man! :laugh:


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm not seeing what's so bad about Kellogg. I think the guy's awesome to tell you the truth. So what if he gets some of his predictions wrong? I'd like to see you up there making predictions.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

MVC adding to already rich hoops history



> I'm not seeing what's so bad about Kellogg. I think the guy's awesome to tell you the truth. So what if he gets some of his predictions wrong? I'd like to see you up there making predictions.


There is a difference between making predictions and ignorance.


----------

